
Plan of decoy with eight pipes. The book of duck - taivare
http://nemfrog.tumblr.com/post/119629521352/plan-of-decoy-with-eight-pipes-the-book-of-duck
======
taivare
Duck decoy : a pond into which wildfowl are lured for capture. If needier
times present themselves , this would be wise knowledge to have. When I remove
the tin-foil for the coonskin cap ! I was just reading last week about a true
to life character from Missouri , attacked by Grizzly in early 19th century,
cleaned Gangrene out of his back by busting up a rotted log laying on it and
allowing maggots to clean the wound.

